# Weaving- Just finished!



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I wove this for my secret sister in our knitting/crochet group. It is just plain weave. The warp is a commercial sock yarn that I have had in my stash for who knows how long. It has sparkles in it which unfortunately donât show up in the picture. The weft was the first fiber I ever dyed (I didnât plan for it to be so orange). I also spun it. I did a twisted fringe.The recipient of this gift loves orange, so it should be perfect for her. Including the fringe, it is approximately 6 feet long & 12 inches wide. I would have liked to make it both longer & wider, but didnât have enough warp yarn. The warp yarn was a little sticky so there are a few unintended floats, but I think she will appreciate that I made it for her. She crochets & is interested in weaving, but has never done it. The photo doesn’t look as orange as it really is.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Very pretty. Nice striping pattern.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

So nice!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, it looks to a joy to wear!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

A real beauty. Color is very pretty.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! :sm24:


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful! Wonderful job, lucky recipient )


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very pretty she should love it.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

The sock yarn is very effective as a warp and your handspun gives a lovely subtle colour. Bet secret sister will be very pleased.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Love how it looks like ikat. Which sock yarn did you use?


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

spins2knit said:


> Love how it looks like ikat. Which sock yarn did you use?


I don't know. I can't find the band.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

LOL! Sounds just like me.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

She should love it. It is very pretty and looks really soft.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

What a lovely gift for a sister.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Beautiful.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

So very nice. If she doesn’t like it, may I sign up to be your “second sister”, lol!!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

I hope I am your secret sister.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

I'm sure she will love it! It's beautiful!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

What a thoughtful friend you are. She will love it!
Thanks for sharing, it is so pretty.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

COOL! looks really neat. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I like the sock yarn stripe effect! Nice scarf


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Very pretty


----------

